# what software



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

what software is everyone using in here to upload there pictures and adding the size or deminsion to a picture, ive seen bj3 do this just wondering.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

delirous26 said:


> what software is everyone using in here to upload there pictures and adding the size or deminsion to a picture, ive seen bj3 do this just wondering.


I find myself using only two programs:

*1. * MS Paint... which is normally included on every computer with Windows.
... ... Easy to draw lines and text.

*2. * Adobe Photoshop 7.0.
... ... Easy to adjust color balances, Crop, as well as adding Text to the pics.

There are a lot of programs available... bj has a list to show...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI delirous26

The one I like to used called Paint Shop Pro.ver.7.0 . but you can down free ones like Paint.Net and IrfanView both are great FREE programs..
And they will let you resize just any about type of image file...and let you save it or upload it...

http://irfanview.softwarecenterz.com/

http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4548

http://www.sharewarejunkies.com/00zwd10/paint_shop_pro7.htm

http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satell...kid=35304934&gclid=CO3zpMn8p44CFSKdIwodlETw5g

Note **** If you don't want to download and install more software on your computer you can use one of the many off site holders FREE

http://www.photosite.com/

http://tinypic.com/

===================


delirous26 said:


> what software is everyone using in here to upload there pictures and adding the size or deminsion to a picture, ive seen bj3 do this just wondering.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Note **** If you don't want to download and install more software on your computer you can use one of the many off site holders FREE
> 
> http://www.photosite.com/
> 
> ...


Bob, I have used Photosite but unfortunately they are shutting down 9-27. 

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I also use Paint Shop Pro.. Great program..
You can create an account at www.flickr.com (part of yahoo) and store pictures there.. I just finished uploading over 1000 pics I had scanned of pictures from the 40s-80s..
Such as this one of myself and my dad back in the 50s..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_judy/1298609008/


----------



## jigmaker (Jul 17, 2007)

*photo editing*

I use photo shop but Gimp is a good one and it is FREE!!!!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Software*



delirous26 said:


> what software is everyone using in here to upload there pictures and adding the size or deminsion to a picture, ive seen bj3 do this just wondering.


A lot of us use Irfanview. i_view32.exe. A search on the net will find it.
It's a free download and is a viewer, editor and resizer and very simple to use
Mo.


----------

